# They are getting big.



## jimana143




----------



## FITTYSPENCE

Nice find! May I ask where in Missouri?


----------



## shroomdawg

jimana143 said:


> View attachment 247
> View attachment 246
> View attachment 244
> View attachment 245



Bona fide HONKS! Nice find!


----------



## saharadweller

FITTYSPENCE said:


> Nice find! May I ask where in Missouri?


Cassville, MO is near the Arkansas border.


----------



## jimana143

FITTYSPENCE said:


> Nice find! May I ask where in Missouri?


Southwest Mo., Barry County.


----------



## taterqueen913

ok so I'm perplexed. I'm in Northwest Mo. We haven't been finding hardly anything in our usual ''score'' spots this year. Been very scarece so far for me and my hunting buddy. So strangely enough --Tues the 11th finally found a few small to med grays and by grays most of them were very white. Spread far between . That was 2 days ago. Then today--the 14th I find these honkin bigger yellow ones already in the same yard today as medium grays. 
Usually in my spot I first find tiny itty bitty fingernail sized black dark grays, then progressive to the yellows at the end of the season. Strangely enough the gray was at the east end of the property. these big yellows under a downed telephone pole on the west side of the property and not numerous by any means just found this very intriguing in comparison to past experience and we haven't had jack for rain here since the monsoon a couple weeks ago. keeps going around us here. anyone have similar experience w/ grays and big yellows in same area at same time? I'm trying to upload pics but am having issues trying. Will keep trying to get them up.


----------



## taterqueen913




----------



## taterqueen913




----------



## taterqueen913




----------



## kb st.joe.mo

taterQ, been a weird year. those missed rains cost us a good season around here. spotty rains do that. have had to travel to really get some fun picking. Go where the rains have been. Don't know for sure why you are picking yellows and grays. Usually I would say the yellows were early ones and the grays came on a later fruiting.


----------



## Steve Rothweiler

jimana143 said:


> View attachment 247
> View attachment 246
> View attachment 244
> View attachment 245


Heading to Branson area (north) from Colorado. Is that morel country?


----------



## jmerx

U might find some around river bottoms but starting to get late


----------

